# The Jarvi bench , one of the best You Tube Videos I've seen!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

If you have a few minutes watch this video about building the Jarvi bench. It takes about 30 days start to finish and it's from only one piece of White Oak. You can't do this in your shop unless you have all the clamps, steam bender, a bandsaw mill and other stuff, but it's a work of Art when he's done:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A cold bent arch, just glue, no steam*

This is another of my favorites:


----------

